# Chinese inverters, any good?



## Glandwr

Hi, I am thinking of changing my 350 watt inverter to a pure sine wave one. Electric toothbrushes don’t charge and my electric hair clippers don’t work to trim my beard on our present one.

Last time I looked they were really quite expensive. £500 plus for a similar size. Now I see many advertised on ebay (Chinese) for nearly a tenth of that price.

Anyone experience of these. I am tempted and as it would only have occasional use, provided safety (fire) standards are meet and that it is in fact a pure sine output think I will buy one unless hear to the contrary.

What do members think?

Dick


----------



## Detourer

The clue may be in the cost.........

.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Dick

I think I remember DABs offering advice on a very similar query, but it was a while ago.

Maybe if you do a "post" search focussed on his username you will find it. If not, just search for "sine wave".

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## davesport

I'll direct you to the old Chinese proverb;

"Good, no cheap.....Cheap, no good"

If rock bottom price is the overiding criteria then it's a no brainer. Buy a British fire extinguisher at the same time tho 8O 

D.


----------



## JeanLuc

Firstly, I guess there is no problem in buying an inverter made in China - the majority of electronics and many mechanical items come from there now anyway. Secondly, I would ensure you choose a reputable brand that will provide you with assurance of quality control and service / warranty backup. That may mean a British, German or USA brand for example, even though it may be made in China or nearby.

This 350W PS inverter from Sterling looks reasonable to me at £220 - direct from their online store.
<< Sterling Shop >> (click on the product overview, then PS inverters and scroll down to find it.

Or a 350W Waeco model from Conrad Anderson for about the same price.
<< Waeco 350W >>

As others have said, the cheap ones are cheap for a reason. Often the "quoted" output is in fact the maximum peak. Get one that is well specified - even at £200 plus, it could be cheaper than damaging the item being fed from it, or worse, starting a fire in the motorhome.


----------



## scottie

hI
I Have a 800 w pure sine wave imported from china,it does what it says on the box,but, my other is a British make it is a 1200 that does most of what we ask it to do,we bought it at one of the shows, 
watch you dont get stung for import duty,that would make it similar price as the uk
george


----------



## Techno100

I used this seller 
Absolutely best price for a sterling 350
Luckily I ordered a 200watt and got sent a 350 at no extra 8) 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sterling-...essories_SM&hash=item2a11df0d15#ht_2274wt_985

Very happy with mine :thumbup:


----------



## Jezport

Durite inverters are also very good. They are fitted in ambulances and buses, so thats good enough for me.


----------



## peribro

I think I would use a manual toothbrush and let me beard grow long - if I had one that is!

Peter


----------



## teemyob

*Inverters*

Hello,

I missed some old stock Waeco ones going cheap last year.

We do have a small 200w Inverter the same as this , but would like a bigger capacity.

Just can't seem to find one at the right price. The higher 1500kW-2000kW's are pricey compared to say a 600w. But they do seem to be getting more reasonable.

I would not hesitate in buying one made 100% Taiwanese, but these are all too pricey at the moment too.

Maplin 600w £160

1kW Maplin £270

Maplin's Cheapest Pure


----------



## teemyob

*more*

Some more here


----------



## tony645

I got mine off ebay,chinese, 500w, sine wave, £17.95 inc, delivery.
We only use it for charging phones/laptop/camera`s, works fine!
It does state not suitable for nickel cadmium battery recharging though.


----------



## geraldandannie

I've had two cheap non-sine inverters. The first, 150W, bought off Ebay for about £15, was excellent for a couple of years. Then it wouldn't charge my bigger laptop. So we bought a 300W Chinese inverter from a show (£40). Again, excellent. We've used it for a couple of years now, and several non-hookup trips on the continent, and has always charged laptops, shavers, iPods, cameras, Kindles, TomTom, etc etc.

Our electric toothbrushes stay at home, and I don't have a beard. So the inverter we have is fine for us!

Gerald


----------



## knothobber

I have a Durite quasi sine wave inverter installed. Charges an electric toothbrush without any issues.
Regards,
Trevor.


----------



## raynipper

I have a 600 watt Genius Moore Power inverter brand new in the box.
Cost me over £160 but would sell for £80 if anyone is intersted. Of course it's in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## Losos

Glandwr said:


> £500 plus for a similar size. Now I see many advertised on ebay (Chinese) for nearly a tenth of that price.
> Dick


Dick, do you seriously think that something that costs about 10% of what a proper inverter costs is going to :-

a) Do the job, ie provide a pure sine wave
b) Be reliable and not overheat
c) Have any kind of after sales service

Get one from these people, they are fully qualified engineers, they pay their staff a living wage, and they will there for you in the unlikely event you ever need service or repair.

http://www.sterling-power.com/

Let me add that I have absolutely no connection with them other than as a satisfied customer and having regard to (a) (b) and (c) above.


----------



## Spacerunner

As already mentioned, most consumer electronics are made in the Far East anyway. And how many people are there between the consumer and China wanting their rake-off?

I've had a cheapo Lidl 150 watt inverter for four years which has just packed up on me. I also have a cheapo Aldi 'coke-can' inverter, 180w, which charges both the electric tooth brush and beard trimmer. Cost for both was about £25 each.

Today I bought a new 150w inverter from Maplins which failed the first time I used it and is going back tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## Glandwr

What I do know is that I bought Chinese leds and led strips for a tenth of the price available here. That they look and perform identically to those available through dealers here and have lasted without a single failure. Also came with EU and US "kite marks". Add wholesalers’ and dealers margins and tax. Takeaway months of obsolescence while they sit on selves here. I think I might take a chance and only use it while awake and in the van.

Dick


----------



## Techno100

My Sterling has been on all week and rest assured it's not British, I'm sure it said made in Taiwan on the box :lol:


----------



## lesanne

It will work perfect ,,,,IF YOU SQUINT AT IT as all chineese stuff does at first..


----------



## Waggys

Have a look at this chap......

http://www.controlsuk.co.uk/

I have bought an inverter and solar panels from him in the past and gives good advice as well.

I have no connection with the company other than being a customer.


----------



## Losos

Techno100 said:


> My Sterling has been on all week and rest assured it's not British, I'm sure it said made in Taiwan on the box :lol:


Yes I was a bit quick off the mark with my post above :roll: but fact is (as with many German products) they do go through a quality control check in their UK factory, I don't know if it's a 100% check or just random 'tho.

Stuff ordered from Amazon and such is I believe direct from some factory in China into an Amazon warehouse and then direct to the customer.

I like Amazon for books and have used them but I'm very skeptical of ordering bigish electronic kit from them.

A row of LED lights is something you can take a chance on, for me my inverter / battery charger is essential and would cause me a lot of grief if it ever packed up so I paid a bit more and bought the Sterling unit.


----------



## Techno100

No worries Taiwan has produced top quality electronics for Western companies for over 30 yrs to my knowledge. My Sterling is very well made indeed and doesn't even get more than slightly warm


----------

